
Babylon 5: 14 alternatives to a straight reboot - evo_9
http://www.denofgeek.us/tv/babylon-5/246440/babylon-5-14-alternatives-to-a-straight-reboot
======
Someone1234
There's some interesting ideas in here (first Shadow war in particular, but
others too).

I really like B5 since it had a beginning, middle, and end which was rare at
the time (and still somewhat rare now, but improving slowly). Plus it didn't
feel as "dumbed down" as Star Trek was, which isn't to say it is a hard show
to watch, just that a lot of episodes were pure politics (e.g. Game of Thrones
style). The action/space battles were frankly excellent, and only shows like
the new Battlestar Galactica have come close to that kind of dynamic space
combat (still, for me, nothing will top the Whitestar jumping into Mar's
atmosphere to out-flank the earth fleet).

But B5 did have problems. The show was "cancelled" at the end of Season 4, so
they combined S4 and S5's content into one season (which was both awesome in
some sense, but disappointing in others). Then when the show got renewed for
Season 5, they had no content since S4 "ended" many of the major plots. You
also had the loss of Michael O'Hare at the end of Season 1 which made the
show's overall story make a lot less sense. Bruce Boxleitner was wonderful,
don't misunderstand, it just hurt the story's end when Michael O'Hare had to
return to conclude things.

